# Crack in side of the van - Resovled satisfactorily



## tviall

This is a first for me.

I was just about to return home from a week away and just happened to notice a 20cm crack in the side of the van. It seems to have started from the corner of the window and travelled down and backwards. At the widest part the crack is 3mm wide.

The van is new (Oct 08 ). Although I have used the van a couple of times at the weekend this week has been the first time I have really used the van. I am certain the crack wasn't there last weekend so this has only just happened this week.

Obviously, I will contact my Dealer who in turn will speak with Autotrial (I guess) to fix this but I have a load of questions.

What could have caused this crack?
How will they fix it? ie fill the crack or relace the side of the van? 
If they fill the crack won't this just simply happen again?
The van has only done a 1000 miles since I signed the check. What rights do I have? Can I reject the van or is this too late?

I have put a picture of the crack on this message. I would be grateful for any thoughts anyone may have.

If AutoTrail are monitoring, please put my mind at rest. My pride and joy is sick at the moment and I need reasuurance.

Thanks all.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Obviously I am not an expert, and I assume that no one else who responds to your post will be either, as this is I suspect very unusual, I would think the manufacturer would want to see this for themselves as if it got that this could happen under normal usage the sales graph would plummet, especially with a photo of it on the net.

If it were my van I would expect them to replace the whole side at the factory, this is not something that can be repaired easily, as it will need investigating as to why a stress crack that long could occur on an almost new MH, something major has happened, have you hit a huge pothole, maybe the chassis has bent/cracked.

I'm not sure of your legal position, but I wouldn't approach it in an angry fashion, even though that would be my initial response, as you will need the dealers assistance in this, and obviously it isn't his fault, well I assume so anyway.

I wish you well while sorting this out, and I'll keep an eye on this post.


----------



## Fatalhud

Ouch that doesn't look good

Could the wall have suffered from an impact inside the van?

I would personally not like the thought of filling the crack
I would guess the whole strength of the side wall has been compromised and would need replacing

At least it will be a warranty job but I would want to know how they are going to fix it before they start

Hope it works out OK
Alan H


----------



## lindyloot

Hi tviall, where on the van is this crack located,as although the picture of the crack is clear its actual location is not. It would give more indication of what could have caused this crack knowing where it is. For example if at the rear end behind the rear wheel area could indicate overloading of the garage or jacking the vehicle too high for levelling on the rear jacks on the other hand it could be a defective panel(friday afternoon jobbie!) being stressed when fitted by not aligning correctly?
It will be interesting to hear the outcome.
Rich


----------



## tviall

The van in question is a Chieftain. The crack is on the offside in the bottom left corner of the main window, just behind the drivers seat.

To put some background to this the van has just spent 3 nights at Hertford (flat site, no ramps required) prceeded by 3 nights at Cambridge (again flat pitch with no ramps required). From Cambridge I drove down the A10 to Hertford so normal roads used.


----------



## sallytrafic

Is there a lip or a step in the black piece on your photo that matches the crack starting position. It need not be very much to start a crack. That said GRP is very resistant to crack propagation if the mat has been properly laid up.


----------



## Spacerunner

Could be that the aperture for the window was just slightly too small. Thereby when the window was installed it put the aperture under undue stress. First decent drive and the surround fractured.


----------



## Broom

Hi Tviall

I have seen the same crack in an Auto Trail parked up at Brownhills Newark, I spoke to a Brownhills guy who said it happens due to flexing and it is repairable.

Whether that is correct I don't know.

Good luck

Best Regards
Broom


----------



## HurricaneSmith

Spacerunner has beaten me to it - I'm certain his advice is good.

As long as the problem with the ill fitting window is corrected, it is completely repairable and permanent.

Kind regards,
John


----------



## maddie

Hi tviall,does the crack go through the skin ??? POKE a bit of wire or small screwdriver into it ?????If it does go all the way through then it will be a major repair instead of a cosmetic one
terry


----------



## aultymer

> As long as the problem with the ill fitting window is corrected, it is completely repairable and permanent.


I am interested in how this permanent repair can be done.
Since you write with such authority I assume you know what the material is and how it is repaired. Do tell - I am sure we could all benefit from the advice.


----------



## HurricaneSmith

It's just GRP auldtimer - I built a car body shell out of the stuff.

Dead easy to work, and hides a multitude of sins.

Always happy to help... :lol:


----------



## camoyboy

That is more that a gel crack, therefore it will need a lay up on the inside to effect a repair. As there is no access to the inner side of the outer layer, then I cannot see how an effective repair can be made. 
This area of the panel appears to be short of mat to allow a crack like this. There are no strands of fibreglass showing as you would expect to see when GRP breaks.
With 30 years experience of building GRP cars I would be pretty concerned if I saw a crack appear like that. I would guess that the window aperture was undersize or misshapen, and caused the panel to crack when stressed with movement or changes in temperature.
Colin
My observations and opinions only.


----------



## aultymer

Thanks for that hurricane, as a former boatyard manager dealing with glassfibre repairs on boats from dinghys to RNLI boats I would say that if that body is GRP then there is something far wrong in its layup. 
There is always the possibility that it is NOT GRP. 

GRP is not notch sensitive and should by its nature make crack propagation almost impossible.. 

The cracks you normally see on GRP mouldings are in the gelcoat and are unsightly but not at all critical, although if left untreated will allow moisture penetration and long term damage. 
The crack shown appears to be much more than a gelcoat crack and if it is GRP there is a much more serious problem - possibly a resin rich area with little or no glassfibre. The only good thing shown is that the crack will probably stop at the locker door!! 
Most motorhome bodies are of sandwich construction unlike the simple moulding of a car body. 
To repair a sandwich the bonded on insulation will have to be removed - it is neither simple nor quick to do nor can it easily be returned to its original integrity. 
It would be simple to fill and paint the crack to hide it but that would not be a sound repair.


----------



## zappy61

For my money I would say that it is a stress crack caused by the structure flexing when moving. It would seem that may be there is not enough support from the large window to the door opening allowing the grp to flex under load. I had a similar thing on my old cheyenne but being aluminium it just slightly bent showing a line above the door. Repairing the grp would in my opinion be superficail and it would happen again, it probably needs some strengthening in the structure. I would contact Autotrail right away and let them decide the best course of action.

Graham


----------



## sallytrafic

aultymer said:


> Thanks for that hurricane, as a former boatyard manager dealing with glassfibre repairs on boats from dinghys to RNLI boats I would say that if that body is GRP then there is something far wrong in its layup.
> There is always the possibility that it is NOT GRP.
> 
> GRP is not notch sensitive and should by its nature make crack propagation almost impossible..
> 
> The cracks you normally see on GRP mouldings are in the gelcoat and are unsightly but not at all critical, although if left untreated will allow moisture penetration and long term damage.
> The crack shown appears to be much more than a gelcoat crack and if it is GRP there is a much more serious problem - possibly a resin rich area with little or no glassfibre. The only good thing shown is that the crack will probably stop at the locker door!!
> Most motorhome bodies are of sandwich construction unlike the simple moulding of a car body.
> To repair a sandwich the bonded on insulation will have to be removed - it is neither simple nor quick to do nor can it easily be returned to its original integrity.
> It would be simple to fill and paint the crack to hide it but that would not be a sound repair.


That is what was bothering me and I was alluding to in my previous post. I have seen cracks in GRP that went beyond the gel coat but they were always accompanied with some degree of delamination (if thats the right word) between the fibres and the resin. The whole point of GRP is that it doesn't allow cracks to propagate like that.

Perhaps the critics were right to call them tupperware


----------



## peedee

I think you will find this crack is in the aluminum skin of the sandwich board from which the side is made of? I have had and still have a similar problem on my Autotrail but not quite so bad. Its above the top right hand corner of the door. Mine is due to stress at that point and although I have had it strengthened it remains a problem albeit only cosmetic at this time but I am not happy about it. (see my live in report >here<)

I would be most unhappy with the crack in this thread, I would want to know what had caused it and assurance that if it was repaired it will not re-occur. I think it will require major repair, a new side?

peedee


----------



## lindyloot

Hi, IMO it has possibly been caused by an ill fitting panel during assembly I would take it back under warranty for a new panel . Once the panel has been removed they can then see behind it incase there is any other damage or cause. A replacement panel is the only way to repair this problem. Rich


----------



## zappy61

peedee said:


> I think you will find this crack is in the aluminum skin of the sandwich board from which the side is made of? I have had and still have a similar problem on my Autotrail but not quite so bad. Its above the top right hand corner of the door. Mine is due to stress at that point and although I have had it strengthened it remains a problem albeit only cosmetic at this time but I am not happy about it. (see my live in report >here<)
> 
> I would be most unhappy with the crack in this thread, I would want to know what had caused it and assurance that if it was repaired it will not re-occur. I think it will require major repair, a new side?
> 
> peedee


This is the same experience I had peedee in the cheyenne. It never got any worse and was only cosmetic, but I was told by a coach builder that it was due to inadequate support at the point over the door. I would have thought Autotrail would have addressed this issue by now.

Graham


----------



## boggy

I was on a site in Portugal this year and got talking to another owner of an Autotrail tag axel, and as you do we compared problems we had with our new models. 
Can’t remember the exact model he owned but he showed me the crack in the side of his motorhome, it started below the large lounge window running towards the kitchen. 

Apparently the dealer tried to make a repair but that failed, Autotrail then sent one of their engineers to check it out. After a quick check through the cupboard housing the sink unit the engineer confirmed there should have been a strengthening bracket which had been omitted during manufacturer on a number of motorhomes. 

At first autotrail again suggested a repair and repaint of the damaged area but the owner refused. They finely agreed for it to go back to the factory and have a complete new side fitted, estimated time for repair 2 months 

Hope this helps, I for one would not accept a repair and would insist on a new side


----------



## tviall

UPDATE:

Thank you to everyone who has responded to my plea for information and advice. As with anything like this the first point of call should always be with your Dealer who may if required contact the manufacturer for further help. Indeed it is at times like this that you really find out how good your Dealer is and how well the manufacturer regard their customers.

As soon as I found the fracture in my side wall (yesterday, Sunday) I took some photographs, emailed them to my Dealer and followed this with a phone call. Within 1 hour my Dealer had forwarded my email and photos on to AutoTrail for assistance. 

30 minutes ago AutoTrail phoned me. I have discussed the issue with them (and thrown in a few other minor problems that I had with my van) and we have drawn up a plan to return the van to the factory to have all the issues resolved. 

So within 24 hours of noticing this crack I am preparing to unpack the van in readiness for its journey back to Lincolnshire all at no inconvenience to me.

I cannot comment on the fracture at this time. AutoTrail have only made an initial assessment based on the photos they have been given and a full assessment will be made once the van is in the factory. Based on what they know the fracture can be resolved easily and without too much trouble. If anyone is interested I will let you know once the fix is completed which will take a few weeks yet.

At this point I must thank my Dealer, Dolphin Motorhomes, Southampton, for the immediate response to my request for help who has always been helpful but has really pulled out the stops this weekend. 

I will also not hear a bad word said about AutoTrail either. It is unfortunate and thankfully rare that a small minority of vans have a problem but in my mind it is the way that AutoTrail have offered to help that counts. 

Am I a satisfied customer? We’ll see, but based on what has happened so far I am more than satisfied that I am being treated as well as anyone can be and I look forward to receiving my van back as soon as it is possible.

Tony


----------



## oilslick

*crack at opposite corner?*

So out of interest is there a crack at the opposite corner of the window? I fail to see how this crack can open so wide without further evidence of movement.

Good luck, I hope they give you a new side, there is no way I would want a repaired new motorhome. ("brand new second hand" as Bob Marley used to sing!)

Keep us all posted?

Grant


----------



## aultymer

Sounds like things are moving for you. 
I am not so sure about your line " Based on what they know the fracture can be resolved easily and without too much trouble." 
A fracture like that should not occur in GRP (it is GRP according to AT website not aluminium as one poster thought) without truly massive stress being applied.


----------



## peedee

Well my 2001 model is definitely 40mm aluminum skinned side panels. 

peedee


----------



## aultymer

> Well my 2001 model is definitely 40mm aluminum skinned side panels


Well click here:- AT spec page


----------



## Broom

Hi All

Before it all breaks down its GRP as mine

Best Regards
Broom


----------



## Carl_n_Flo

now now children!!!!!

it seems Tviall's van HAS GRP sides 'cos it is new whereas Peedee's has aluminium 'cos it aint (like mine which is 2005). 8O 

now shake hands and be friends!!!! :lol: 
carl


----------



## Broom

Hi All

I will add a bit more info which I gained from Brownhills, the flexing is horizontal stress not vertical, the top part of the crack was about 6mm proud of the bottom part.

I think it was between the window and the cassette toilet door.

Best Regards
Broom


----------



## DJP

You may find the crack was caused by an ill fitting window. i.e. hole to small for window making it a very tight fit. Did you have any problems opening or closing the window? The stress would have been created by the van body side movement against the window frame. Something had to give and the weakest point was the van side. I would be surprised if Autotrail did not replace the whole side, depending whether the crack is only to the Gelcoat or deeper. If they do replace the side then the roof has to come off. Be prepared to be without the van for nore than a few days.


----------



## Carl_n_Flo

I may be wrong (the wife would say ALWAYS!) - but it seems from the photo that the window is a top hinged, opening out type that doesnt have a frame as such, and therefore would not be difficult to open whatever shape the hole is behind it! It does seem a very strange occurance and i would be interested to hear what Autotrail have to say about it......

Are not all the furniture units fitted to the walls etc BEFORE the walls are fitted to the van????? if so - god help the technicians who have to replace THAT wall!!!
chin up
carl


----------



## DJP

> I may be wrong (the wife would say ALWAYS!) - but it seems from the photo that the window is a top hinged, opening out type that doesnt have a frame as such, and therefore would not be difficult to open whatever shape the hole is behind it!


Sorry, I have to agree with your wife on this one. :lol: The window must have a frame or else when you open the window you would see the grp body side, the insulation and the inner side of the van.
However, I may have misled you. It was the window blind that was stiff to open. Sorry 



> Are not all the furniture units fitted to the walls etc BEFORE the walls are fitted to the van????? if so - god help the technicians who have to replace THAT wall!!!


You are correct on this one! The technicians can do this and have done this before for exactly the same reason. On a previous occasion with a similar stress crack (caused by the window) they did replace a whole side. You cannot tell from inside or outside that the van has been subject to any remedial work.


----------



## Carl_n_Flo

AAAhhh HA!!!

When I said it didnt have a frame - I meant a SOLID frame!!!   

My Cheyenne has 'rubber' type flexible moulding with a weather seal incorporated, through which the plastic window catches are screwed - much like the Swift windows i had on my old Royale. I guess these would flex with the bodywork? This 'flexible frame' moulding covers the 'sandwich' of the wall completely.

The original post doesnt mention anything about any cracking to the internal skin? I would have thought that possibly some might have ocurred?

stab in the dark that one :lol: :lol:


----------



## DJP

> The original post doesnt mention anything about any cracking to the internal skin? I would have thought that possibly some might have ocurred?


If the badly cut out part is the outer skin and the inner skin was correct, then only the outer woud crack. It may only be a couple of mm out but that is probably enough


----------



## Chudders

peedee said:


> Well my 2001 model is definitely 40mm aluminum skinned side panels.
> 
> peedee


As is my 2002 Cheyenne, I think we have to agree there are different methods of construction used over the years. My sides are aluminium (the vans that is not mine personally)
Dave


----------



## DJP

> I think we have to agree there are different methods of construction used over the years


I think they changed from aluminium skins to GRP for the 2007 model year. :roll:


----------



## arrow2

Hi Tony - just picked up on this post!! What a pain.....hope you get it fixed well and as soon as possible - and I hope they will lend you a van while it is being sorted.

Once you have it back we will have to organise a Brighton weekend with the dogs!

Kevin


----------



## tviall

Hi Kevin, I'll hold you to that.

The crack is a nuisance but being sorted out by Autotrail. I had a chat with a guy who had the same problem with his van. The work done by Autotrail is so good apparently you cannot tell where the repair is.


----------



## maddie

Hi tviall,just ask how AT are going to fix it ???
1 -- fill and paint
2--inject resin, fill and paint
3--remove inner panel,fibreglass patch over crack inside, fill and paint
4 -- fit complete side
I suggest 4 may be the better option if they will do it, then 3, 2, 1 after that warranty ???
terry


----------



## tviall

This very much depends on what Autotrail think when the see the van. But based upon what they already know the plan is to repair the crack. The thought is that the floor is not exactly level which is causing the kitchen unit to lean against the side wall. The fix will involve levelling the floor to remove the pressure off the wall, fix some strengthening battens, and repair the wall.

I would not want to remove the side panel and Autotrail feel the same. Removing the side panel will break the waterproof seals/bonding which could lead to untold problems with ingress etc later on. The repair that they do is so good there is no need to disturb the entire wall. I have spoken the another guy who has just has the same job done. Apparently, you cannot see the repair and with the extra batten you end up with a wall that is stronger than before.

This is all very much based on first impressions. Of course, AT haven't see the van yet but they are confident they know what the problem is. And I have to say from my conversations with them this week I am completely confident with what they are proposing.

My van will be collected this week. Once fixed I'll let you know what I think.


----------



## tviall

All is well.

I have just collected my van after its week stay in Grimsby. Autotrail have repaired the side of my van and I am completely satisfied with the result. 

This fault is very rare and Autotrail's thoughts (as detailed in my earlier posts) were correct. They have seen this fault a couple of times only and I was able to see another van that had a similar/same problem. He too was completely impressed with the repair and Autotrail's help. I would challenge anyone to spot the repair. I can't and I know where to look. In fact, the only thing different (apart from the crack disappearing) is that the van seems cleaner than when I left it. 

I collected my van yesterday and was also shown around the factory while I was there. I am immensely impressed by their attitude and workmanship that goes into building these vans. I will admit that I wasn't a big fan of Autotrail but that was some time ago. Now that I have seen one being built from the bare chassis right up to the finished product I wouldn't hesitate buying another.

I would like to say that I have been paid to sumbit this advert for Autotrail but the truth is I haven't. I have suffered a fault which considering the number of van that Autotrail have built is very rare. But I have been won over by Autotrail and impressed by their sale and after sale service.

Tony


----------



## jiffyman

Sounds like a satisfactory and pleasing outcome!!


----------



## HurricaneSmith

Hello tviall,

I've been watching for this happy ending, and am absolutely the delighted the GRP and gelcoat is repaired to your satisfaction.

I'm also pleased you didn't insist on going down the route of insisting on a new side, as I too would have worried about future movement and potential water ingress.

If you've a spare moment, it would be good to see a photo of the repair to show others what can be achieved by professionals.

I think your story is a good advert for a great motorhome manufacturer.


----------



## locovan

Congrats on a job well done as you must have been worried and its great to hear all went well.
Good news Tony 
Mavis and Ray


----------



## RichardnGill

Really please for you that Autotrail have sorted this out for you

Now you can go and enjoy your van


Richard...


----------



## maddie

Hi Tony, glad they have fixed your van  and you are happy :lol: 
You say they level the van floor and fix strengthening battens ? are these to the floor or side wall please?--I hope they are to the wall :wink: 
One has to ask :lol: also for a very rare fault ,they have seen it a couple of times ? and you saw another repaired van ? that's 4 8O at least.I hope this is reflected in / at the factory to check it does not happen again :lol: 
It should not have happened at all but they have come to the rescue and done a good job in what I think was a quick response time. Well done AT :lol: 
terry


----------



## peedee

Thanks Tony for posting the outcome, what were Autotrail's views as to what caused it?

peedee


----------



## lindyloot

> Thanks Tony for posting the outcome, what were Autotrail's views as to what caused it?


Ditto. Peedee you beat me to it in asking what was the cause.  
Glad its been a successful repair, its always a worry until its been done.
Lin


----------



## tviall

I am not sure what the cause was as the guy I was speaking to at Autotrail was not at the factory when I arranged to collect my van. I'm not technically minded but from my conversations on the phone the likely cause was a pressure point on the wall caused by the kitchen sink unit leaning on it, probably due to the floor and wall not being exactly 90 degrees. 

Having said that I cannot work out how this could have happened. When I was at the factory I saw them build a van and I paid particular attention to the part where they lower the habitation part of the van onto the floor and chassis. There were 3 guys involved and they meticulously checked everything.

I think that this is just one of those unfortunate things and if you consider how many vans they have built one or two might have a problem. I accept that but as I said before it's how the problem gets resolved that concerns me. From my experience, my concerns were completely unfounded.

Tony


----------



## arrow2

Hi Tony - pleased all is sorted! Looking forward to sharing a nice cup of tea with you in the nice clean van shortly!

Kevin


----------



## ytank

well mine has just gone and cracked this weekend need to make a phone call not happy as my van has been in for a recall for the window that was causing the crack but mine has still done it looks like another 12 hours driving there and back


----------



## steco1958

I have today just returned my Delaware (Auto-Trail) for exactly the same repair.

It is a design problem, they fabricate a frame between the window and the small outside cupboard, strengthening it then repair the GRP.

I noticed the crack beginning of March and I should receive it back in 2 weeks approx.

It was a shocker at first, but hopefully all will be fine.


----------



## ytank

made the phone call can not get mine in till june but have been told the repair is good


----------



## tude

*autotrail*

hi well swift get a lot of stick on here about build quality and other issues. so im gunna say it autotrail are crap there are so many people i no and also reading on here who are having major problems ie floors going, cracked sides, doors breaking, grp problems the lot.ive 5 mates who all have autotrails 4 of them have had new floors anyway rant over all im saying its not just swift that have problems and yes i have a kontiki and yes its all working fine no issues the only thing bad ive had is a new hab door.thanks tude


----------



## androidGB

Seems to me that Autotrail owners are more understanding and forgiving than Swift owners. 

But what do I know  


Andrew


----------



## ytank

there are having some probs with that size of van like u say the floors and cracks in the panel but there do not fob you like the dealers do i don't phone my dealer no more coz there are crap in the repairs and i just get a load for b------it



i will still buy another one of them again for now


----------



## HurricaneSmith

It's about this point that someone jumps in and defends his marque. 8O 

It might as well be me.  

I'm genuinely sorry to hear about the concerns raised by owners who have experienced infuriating problems, but my little Autotrail really does just on doing what I bought it for.

It has the odd little glitch (sometimes my fault  ) but bearing in mind the complexity of the vehicle, it's been remarkably reliable.

Mind you, we do like the Chausson low profile "Welcome Suite" with it's wacky island layout. Mrs HurricaneSmith has always hankered after a rear toilet layout. Maybe next time. :?


----------



## pneumatician

*Cracks*

Didn't the De Havilland Comet 1 suffer from similar cracks. 
That was a definate design fault.

Good job Autotrails don't go up to 30,000 ft.

Steve


----------



## ytank

now then steve thats not nice :lol:


----------



## daic

*crack in autotrail*



tviall said:


> All is well.
> 
> I have just collected my van after its week stay in Grimsby. Autotrail have repaired the side of my van and I am completely satisfied with the result.
> 
> This fault is very rare and Autotrail's thoughts (as detailed in my earlier posts) were correct. They have seen this fault a couple of times only and I was able to see another van that had a similar/same problem. He too was completely impressed with the repair and Autotrail's help. I would challenge anyone to spot the repair. I can't and I know where to look. In fact, the only thing different (apart from the crack disappearing) is that the van seems cleaner than when I left it.
> 
> I collected my van yesterday and was also shown around the factory while I was there. I am immensely impressed by their attitude and workmanship that goes into building these vans. I will admit that I wasn't a big fan of Autotrail but that was some time ago. Now that I have seen one being built from the bare chassis right up to the finished product I wouldn't hesitate buying another.
> 
> I would like to say that I have been paid to sumbit this advert for Autotrail but the truth is I haven't. I have suffered a fault which considering the number of van that Autotrail have built is very rare. But I have been won over by Autotrail and impressed by their sale and after sale service.
> 
> Tony


 [align=right]


----------



## daic

i have just read your 2009 letter re the repair to your crack in your autotrail i have just found one in my scout and was wondering if you have had any problem with the repair in the last 2 years


----------



## ytank

Hi my repair has been spot on lol up to now


----------



## tviall

daic said:


> i have just read your 2009 letter re the repair to your crack in your autotrail i have just found one in my scout and was wondering if you have had any problem with the repair in the last 2 years


Hi daic

Two years on and no problems at all. In fact, the whole van is working well. (it's just a pity someone has stolen my catalytic converter!!)

Tony


----------



## teal

tviall said:


> This is a first for me.
> 
> I was just about to return home from a week away and just happened to notice a 20cm crack in the side of the van. It seems to have started from the corner of the window and travelled down and backwards. At the widest part the crack is 3mm wide.
> 
> The van is new (Oct 08 ). Although I have used the van a couple of times at the weekend this week has been the first time I have really used the van. I am certain the crack wasn't there last weekend so this has only just happened this week.
> 
> Obviously, I will contact my Dealer who in turn will speak with Autotrial (I guess) to fix this but I have a load of questions.
> 
> What could have caused this crack?
> How will they fix it? ie fill the crack or relace the side of the van?
> If they fill the crack won't this just simply happen again?
> The van has only done a 1000 miles since I signed the check. What rights do I have? Can I reject the van or is this too late?
> I have put a picture of the crack on this message. I would be grateful for any thoughts anyone may have.
> 
> If AutoTrail are monitoring, please put my mind at rest. My pride and joy is sick at the moment and I need reasuurance.
> 
> Thanks all.


First i know how you feel but with Autotrails its quite common for these cracks. With many owners having them over the last 10 years . One thing which in my case is that they are repairable and have seen repairs which went right through the fibreglass coat and came back like new afterwards.Regarding "coming back afterwards", i think this applies to gel coat repaires where they have not done it properly. Good luck .


----------

